# Late Report for Saturday May 2



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Made a late evening trip despite the horrific winds. Wanted to run the bay but strong winds kept us inshore. As the sun went down fished the areas of Bayou Texar that provided the most protection. I was throwing topwaters, Mike was throwing gold Spoon Rat. Nothing. Despite windy conditions we decided to hit some dock lights. I was throwing a gold Spoon Rat while Mike switched to my 'Scapin' Shrimp. First dock, Mike caught 3 small specks and a rat red, I caught 2 small specks. Next dock, Mike landed 5 more small specks and a larger rat red, while I boated just 2 small specks and a rat red. Third dock same results, Mike landing 3 to my two, one of which was Mike's 17 incher below. The fourth light and Mike lands two before I land any, all on the same shrimp fly he had been using all night. I switch flies, 'Scapin' Shrimp, first cast a decent speck. I haven't been using my shrimp pattern lately due to the productivity of the Spoon Rat. All in all not a great night but not bad. On another note, when we got back to Bayou Texar Boat Ramp we heard that three trucks had been broken into, fortunately for us ours was not one, but it has been in the past. I have no problem paying the newly instated launch fee, but I do hope that the city spends at least some of the money on increased monitoring of the parking area.


































This is a photo of the 'Scapin' Shrimp prior to being inhaled by the above speck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you tie that fly? That thing is awesome! If you didn't tie it where did you get it cause I want some.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah I'm gonna have to try to copy that one myself-unless you have a recipe


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, and yes the 'Scapin" Shrimp is a pattern that I created. As the name implies it was designed to imitate a shrimp as it attempts to escape across the surface of the water. However, while it can be fished as a topwater, it does not float and therefore it can also be fished down deep, as we did that night. This is not a difficult tie but it does involve some very unusual tying techniques. If enough are interested, maybe we can ask Steve down at Tin Lizzy's if we can do a fly tying demo at his shop one day. I would be glad to share this pattern and any others that i have created if you all want. I enjoy fly tying demos and have given several at the Destin club as well as many down in South Florida and the FFF Gulf Coast Conclave. Just a thought.


----------

